# Why Are Sikhi Cultural References So Dominated By Panjabi Culture?



## sukhsingh (Aug 31, 2017)

In the west despite Indian, Sikh, panjabis, why has there not been resilient radical,  cultural space?


----------



## Ishna (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm not sure I understand your question.  From what I've seen, Gurdwaras often double as Punjabi cultural centres teaching Punjabi language and cultural food and provide a safe space for Punjabi immigrants or people of Punjabi heritage to gather, speak Punjabi language, wear traditional clothing and interact in a manner that they may not be able to when living in typical western communities.

This can be helpful especially for people newly arrived who may be feeling culture shock or even encounter racism in their new land.

Sikhi as a religion/way of life was born in Punjab, the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji was written by men in Punjabi or Desi culture - their entire cultural frame of reference was that culture.

And since the majority of Sikhs in the world are Punjabi or at least have Punjabi heritage, that frame of reference still fits.

Apologies if this doesn't answer your question.


----------



## Original (Sep 2, 2017)

Ishna said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question


Ishna Ji - consider it an invitation to political science and not Sikh philosophy per se. But I must confess, you've done wonders, showing signs of spiritual maturity and intellectual honesty. Furthermore, I concur with your take on the subject matter because cultural differences can only be fully understood when placed in their geographical context, crystallising as it were, spatial sensibility for an out right evaluation.

Beautiful read !

Goodnight !


----------

